# GUN-X In Stock?



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

A friend has been waiting for GunDog Supply to get the Gun-X pistols in stock. The date these were supposed to be restocked has passed but they are still not available. Anyone know of other sources, available now?
Jim


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Jim Coggins said:


> A friend has been waiting for GunDog Supply to get the Gun-X pistols in stock. The date these were supposed to be restocked has passed but they are still not available. Anyone know of other sources, available now?
> Jim


Jim, I searched everywhere I could think of. I wanted two or three pistols. Emailed gun x and they are having supplier issues and had no date in sight when they would be available. They are repairing guns but no new guns in stock. If you find more than you need please let me know. Maybe somewhere has inventory unsold. Good product, hope owner can get it figured out and back in production. 

Gene


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Just received an email from GunX. New Inventory has been shipped to suppliers.


----------



## fox river (Jun 18, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

I ordered one from Team Take Em five days ago and it arrived yesterday!


----------

